

Rails-deployed app without exposing the source code in server? - diganta

	Is there a way to a Rails-deployed app without exposing the source code in server? like .net where only .dll file uploaded in server.
======
gtani
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1640342/protecting-
ruby-c...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1640342/protecting-ruby-code)

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1515012/possible-to-
conve...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1515012/possible-to-convert-ruby-
script-to-exe-so-that-source-code-not-visible)

<http://rencoder.com/>

------
regularfry
I find lots of rubyists get quite snotty about this concept. However, if you
must, I'd suggest that you look into jrubyc as an option. It spits out Java
bytecode that can't be trivially converted back to anything meaningful.

------
chuhnk
In our infrastructure we use a ruby gem called warble to deploy jruby app's as
war files into a tomcat servlet.

